# Estação Meteorológica Charneca da Caparica / Almada



## mraposo (21 Jul 2010 às 13:31)

Ola a todos.

Vou então iniciar aqui as minhas aventuras para colocação de uma estação meteorológica na Charneca da Caparica.

Com ajuda do grande lsalvador, já tenho o site quase pronto, esta em testes finais.

Dentro de em breve podem verificar aqui:
http://www.meteocharnecacaparica.com/

Inicialmente a estação será uma FWS20, o novo modelo já com painel solar.

Sei que a estação não é a ideal, mas nesta fase de arranque vai ser este modelo,até ter hipótese de melhorar, espero que seja lá para o fim do ano com um grande upgrade para uma Davis. 

Estou a fazer um Rs novo para uma melhor precisão dos dados.

Em breve coloco as fotos e mais novidades.

Mais uma vez, obrigado lsalvador pela grande ajuda.

Todos os comentários e ajudas são bem vindas.

mraposo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

Parabéns pelo projecto e espero que dê grandes resultados.

Vamos aumentar a nossa rede de estações meteorológicas.


----------



## mraposo (25 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Viva.

Devido a uns problemas de entrega ainda estou a espera da estação !!

Enfim, vamos ver se durante a próxima semana já tenho tudo pronto.

Entretanto já fui preparando a minha Construção Caseira de uma "Radiation Shield" !!

Avancei até,..., ao ponto em que necessito da estação para continuar 

Primeiro comprei já algum material.

Porcas e anilhas de aço inoxidável, para aguentar a chuva, tal como 2 varões de 1m em aço inoxidável, diâmetro 6mm















Gastei cerca de 15 euros, nas porcas, anilhas, varão e suportes para segurar depois tudo ao varão principal, um tubo também em aço inoxidável com cerca de 4 metros.






Depois de muito procurar, lá encontrei os pratos a 500 metros de casa, numa loja de plantas ( quem diria ) 12 pratos 20cm diâmetro em branco 25 cêntimos cada, total 3 euros gastos.















Depois usei uma maquina tipo "dermel", mas com capacidades para carga mais "pesada".

Cortei os dois varões ao meio, e fiquei com 4 varões de 50cm.


















Marquei o local para colocar os 3 furos, tive que ter bastante atenção já que ia furar os 12 pratos em simultâneo, o furo tinha que ser o mais direito possível para bater tudo certo até ao ultimo furo.







Depois de alguns testes, parece que ficou tudo correcto.










Aqui preparei o ultimo prato, o que ainda não tenho que retirar o interior, como estas porcas são as ultimas e não vão sair, e para não saírem mesmo dei um pingo de super cola na rosca, assim as porcas não saem, para o bem e para o mal.














Para escoar a agua da chuva, dei já neste primeiro prato silicone transparente, desta forma elimino a borda do prato "invertido" e acumulação de agua. Na foto não se nota bem, mas a silicone faz uma rampa.







Em ultimo caso, se o resto correr mal, já tenho um belo candeeiro, 

Vamos ver como corre o resto, assim que tiver mais "material" coloco fotos e o historial da coisa.

Até já.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 00:25)

Parabéns pelo engenho. Muito trabalho que tens tido. 

Irei apenas perguntar-te o que achas da opacidade desses pratos.


----------



## mraposo (25 Jul 2010 às 10:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pelo engenho. Muito trabalho que tens tido.
> 
> Irei apenas perguntar-te o que achas da opacidade desses pratos.



Viva, pela tua "questão" fiquei agora assustado, não pensei nisso e não sei se é bom ou mau, mas estes pratos parece-me bastante opacos, contra luz do sol vejo que fica mais claro, mas mesmo assim parece-me que é bastante opaco. 

Isto é bom ou mau?

Até já.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 11:09)

mraposo disse:


> Viva, pela tua "questão" fiquei agora assustado, não pensei nisso e não sei se é bom ou mau, mas estes pratos parece-me bastante opacos, contra luz não passa nada.
> 
> Isto é bom ou mau?
> 
> Até já.



Os gurus do costume, pois claro! Venham mais...

*mraposo*, não é caso para se ficar assustado, mas há algo que pode ser desde já feito para minimizar o mais possível o impacto da radiação que quase de certeza passa em cada prato.
Como exemplo, a 8ª foto denuncia a espessura muito fina da curvatura na extremidade circular do mesmo.
Parecem-me pratos para vasos iguais aos que vi há dias e que tive a oportunidade de ver qual a sua opacidade no exterior observando o sol através deles. O que vi não me agradou, são muito finos e deixam passar a luz do sol, teria que fazer qualquer coisa a mais caso os comprasse.

Este foi o método que utilizei no meu RS o que nestas circunstâncias aconselho visto que não estamos diante de material apropriado especificamente para o efeito mas sim uma adaptação o mais fiel possível e estes pratos (Domplex) até têm uma maior espessura face aos que referi.

Para que se perceba melhor:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/construcao-radiation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-3.html






Na minha opinião, este deve ser o efeito que deve existir no interior do RS: escuridão!


----------



## mraposo (28 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

Viva,

Finalmente chegou a estação, ontem estive a montar para começar os testes.

Tal como manda a "lei" ficou em cima do telhado , desta forma já posso testar tudo e concluir a construção do Rs.

Ficam as fotos.











Vou tentar concluir o projecto durante o fim de semana, e colocar a estação no local ideal da casa.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

Para começar os testes esta óptimo.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2010 às 10:06)

mraposo disse:


> Tal como manda a "lei" ficou em cima do telhado






Bons testes então, cá esperamos pelos dados na Net.


----------



## Henrique (28 Jul 2010 às 11:40)

mraposo disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Vou então iniciar aqui as minhas aventuras para colocação de uma estação meteorológica na Charneca da Caparica.
> 
> ...



 Olá vizinho, parabéns pela estação.
 Finalmente alguém que mora perto de mim com uma estação de jeito.
 Já lá vai o tempo em que tentava a todo o custo instalar uma estação meteorológica na "varanda do meu prédio", mas em vão. 

Já vou ter por onde me guiar e fiar . 
Abraço.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

Sim, deve estar a uma altura do telhado perfeitamente aceitável!


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jul 2010 às 00:29)

Olá vizinho também digo eu ehehe. É excelente haver dados também numa das freguesias mais densamente povoadas de Almada, com características muito próprias como a Charneca da Caparica. 

Parabéns pelo projecto e cá fico à espera dos dados na internet. Almada fica mais rica com esta nova estação amadora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2010 às 00:44)

Parabéns pelo engenho. 

Espero que o termo-higrómetro venha a ter o RS artesanal, porque o abrigo de origem não é suficiente.

Abraço.


----------



## mraposo (30 Jul 2010 às 10:49)

Viva,

Finalmente terminei o "RS artesanal" e já esta tudo montado.

O site já esta online http://www.meteocharnecacaparica.com, mas ainda com muito para melhorar.

A estação já esta num local correcto, mas ainda não no definitivo, tenho que arranjar maneira de ir mesmo para cima do telhado colocar.

Assim que possível coloco fotos, o RS deu trabalho, mas ficou como queria.

Uma sugestão / Ajuda, eu coloquei o rs de origem dentro do rs que fiz, é correcto esta situação? julgo que assim a precisão fica melhor, mas digam da vossa opinião.

Até já.

Miguel Raposo


----------



## zejorge (30 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Boa tarde MRaposo

Os meus parabéns, e votos para que na Charneca da Caparica os dados meteorológicos sejam uma realidade.
O que vale é que o nosso Salvador  é aquela máquina.

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 15:26)

Muitos parabéns *mraposo*!

Mais uma estação para pôr nos favoritos e acompanhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

Muitos parabéns pelo novo projecto. 

A única coisa que mudaria era o facto da estação estar colocada muito em cima da parede o que irá "atrofiar" as medições eu tentaria colocá-la mais exposta.


----------



## mraposo (30 Jul 2010 às 15:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muitos parabéns pelo novo projecto.
> 
> A única coisa que mudaria era o facto da estação estar colocada muito em cima da parede o que irá "atrofiar" as medições eu tentaria colocá-la mais exposta.



O local da foto era apenas uma brincadeira, vai ficar uns valentes metros longe de obstáculos e muros, alias já esta assim.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

mraposo disse:


> Uma sugestão / Ajuda, eu coloquei o rs de origem dentro do rs que fiz, é correcto esta situação? julgo que assim a precisão fica melhor, mas digam da vossa opinião.



Perfeito. 

Parabéns pela paciência e por mais uma estação na nossa rede nacional. É com muita alegria que a vemos crescer.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Ago 2010 às 02:13)

Muitos parabéns *mraposo* pelo projecto. 

Do que há ainda a fazer será por exemplo em termos de visual?


----------



## mraposo (1 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Viva, ficam aqui as primeiras imagens.

O local ainda não é o definitivo, mas já esta a cerca de 4 metros de altura, sem paredes perto, nem obstaculos.

De qualquer forma o local definitivo sera no telhado da casa, mas estou ainda com algumas dificuldades em lá chegar.

Tenho que pedir ajuda para esta tarefa. De qualquer forma a estação já esta a funcionar a 100%.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 21:14)

Agora sim está excelente, agora é esperar que o ferro não oscile com o vento, se não irá contar precipitação.

Mas de resto, tá óptima.  Parabéns.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Fixe


----------



## mraposo (1 Ago 2010 às 21:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora sim está excelente, agora é esperar que o ferro não oscile com o vento, se não irá contar precipitação.
> 
> Mas de resto, tá óptima.  Parabéns.




Essa de oscilar, não sabia 

Sempre apreender, tenho que verificar se o varão não oscila realmente.

Obrigado pela dica, existe algum "truque" para segurar melhor? 

Talvez colocar este sensor preso ao cimento do telhado seja melhor.

Até já.

Miguel Raposo


----------



## HotSpot (1 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

Antes de mais os meus parabéns pela instalação.

O ideal seria ficar só o anemómetro no telhado e o resto dos sensores num local arejado a cerca de 1,5 m do chão.

Por exemplo, o local dessas fotos é interessante para o termo/higro e pluvio. Só aquelas chapas metálicas tão perto é que não inspiram confiança.

E venha mais tarde a Davis....


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 21:37)

mraposo disse:


> Obrigado pela dica, existe algum "truque" para segurar melhor?



Existem diversas formas, depende da densidade do ferro, da profundidade a que está enterrado, a quantidade de ferro exposto. Mas, aconselho um esticador, é algo barato  mas existem mais formas, tudo depende do local e os materiais que se dispõe.

E já agora, concordo com hotspot, mas visto ser ainda uma estação "primária" no sentido que é com ela que se está a iniciar no mundo da meteorologia acho que está uma instalação bastante boa, a minha (inicial) era bem pior.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Só aquelas chapas metálicas tão perto é que não inspiram confiança.



Também pensei no mesmo! 
Quando as chapas metálicas (apesar de brancas) absorvem calor e o vento sofrer um desvio pela presença destas à sua passagem, essa deslocação de ar aquecido artificialmente pode-se dirigir directamente para o RS e poderá comprometer a sua eficácia por se ter criado uma fonte de calor tão próxima!


----------



## mraposo (2 Ago 2010 às 11:38)

joseoliveira disse:


> Também pensei no mesmo!
> Quando as chapas metálicas (apesar de brancas) absorvem calor e o vento sofrer um desvio pela presença destas à sua passagem, essa deslocação de ar aquecido artificialmente pode-se dirigir directamente para o RS e poderá comprometer a sua eficácia por se ter criado uma fonte de calor tão próxima!



Durante esta semana vou colocar a estação noutro local e este problema deixa de existir.

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------

